# bearded dragons nails ...



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

ive just rescued a new bearded dragon, ive had a quick look over her and her nails seem so long. does anyone know what the best way to get these back in order ? im just a little worried as they seem so long, if she was left much longer i think they would have curled right the way round. i dont know why or know how people can neglect there pets the way some people do. i will try and get a pic up as soon as i can get my camera out my car. sorry for sounding dopey just my beardies nails dont look like this little madams =]

any help or suggestions would be great thanks : victory:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

When I got a rescue beardie who had really long nails, I VERY carefully took the tips off.
Only a tiny tiny bit though!


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I took mine to the vet to have their nails clipped


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

If the tips are very sharp then trim them or file them down. Don't take too much off though. BD nails are not like those of a rabbit / guinea pig, and the nerves and blood supply go a long way down the nail.

Using sandstone for basking spots will wear the nails down over time. One thing to watch out for is if you are planning on using a solid substrate (tile / paper) and the dragon has grown up on sand with long nails. The solid substrate won't allow his claws to sink into it, which can put a lot of pressure on the joints in the hands / feet.

Andy


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks all for the tips much appreciated. i think i should pop her to the vets and get him/her to check them over. just to be on the safe side. cheers everyone =0)


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Do beardies claws need clipping at regular intervals through their life?

or does general wear and tear keep them at a decent length?

does it depend on the substrate they are on?

Step forward Andy (my beardie expert) :lol2:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Step forward Andy (my beardie expert)


:blush:



Jamie said:


> Do beardies claws need clipping at regular intervals through their life?
> 
> or does general wear and tear keep them at a decent length?
> 
> does it depend on the substrate they are on?


If you give them plenty of rough things to climb on their nails usually take care of themselves. Sandstone and other rough rocks are great for wearing down nails naturally. I personally have never had to trim any of my dragons' nails.

Andy


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheers Andy!!

Jemma, where did you rescue your beardie from then? you gunna keep him? got a name yet? any pics? sorry 20 bloody questions!


----------



## Surly (Aug 20, 2007)

My Beardie was clawing my arms/hands to bits with his nails, so I just used a pair of dog nail clippers and took a teeny bit off the ends. He didnt even notice I was doing it! They are much better now. Just be careful not to go too high, as has been said, because you could hurt her and may bleed (a lot, if it's anything like a dog)...

The sandstone idea is good though, I think I'll get some... I do like some flesh on my hands XD


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Cheers Andy!!
> 
> Jemma, where did you rescue your beardie from then? you gunna keep him? got a name yet? any pics? sorry 20 bloody questions!


from this man near by censor, he said he had a dragon but didnt want her no more so i said could i see her and poor little thing was in a tank with no substrate no nothing just a heat mat and that was it !!! :bash:. so i said could i take her and he said yes. my sister really wants her so i may let her have her but beardy dont have a name yet jamie u best get thinking =) i have got her booked in for a check up this week as she defo needs one.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Do beardies claws need clipping at regular intervals through their life?
> 
> or does general wear and tear keep them at a decent length?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about nails, but the beardie's feet will depend on what surface it has been brought up on. If you keep a beardie on a soft substrate for most of it's life, it will develop it's feet differently compared to one kept on a hard substrate. Not sure if this affects the nails to the same degree.


----------



## vonn47 (May 21, 2008)

hi you can cut the nails yourself or take the dragon to the vets if you decide to do them yourself you will need clippers and remember to cut above the vein to prevent bleeding if you take them to a vet they can show you or a bearded dragon book hows how as well i soon learn and have had no problems


----------



## Twilightdreamer1979 (May 19, 2008)

*Nails*

Totally agreed with the sandstone basking spot!!

Sandstone will get nice and warm without getting too hot and it does wear their claws down naturally :2thumb: though as you say, if they've got to such a length where they're starting to curl, then a little clipping maybe in order.

_*AND *_a sandstone slab only a couple of quid from most garden centres : victory:
_*AND*_ you can clean and disinfect them without harming/breaking/chipping/disolving the stone.

TD.x.


----------



## smilo (Aug 17, 2007)

I prefer to use slate for the basking area, but I guess it's all the same for keeping claws down


----------



## Twilightdreamer1979 (May 19, 2008)

*nails*

Slate contains metal !!


----------



## big daddy 316 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, 

We just use ordinary nail clippers and just nip off the very ends, you would be suprised the difference it makes :2thumb:

John


----------

